# First Blend



## MikeHag

Late last night I realised we have no more beans that I'd want to make espresso with so I decided to have a go at my first blend. I roasted these three beans (in the Gene Cafe rather than the Sivetz), with these intended ratios and characteristics:

40% Brazil Daterra Estate. Pulped Natural, sweet, dark chocolate, low acidity, low altitude & easy extraction.

40% Colombia Oporapa. Washed and sun dried on patios. Caramel and perhaps stone fruit.

20% Bolivia Juana Mamani Organic (from Caranavi). Fully Washed and dried on screens. Bright, juicy, elegant.

I thik this should offer bags of sweetness... possibly too much!

In the end has become a 50/50 split of the first two components. The Brazil roasted wonderfully - even colouring, no chaff, silky smooth, which was great since it was my first roast of these beans. I've roasted the Oporapa previously, and it is a bit tricky in my view but I was able to use previous profiles to help take it to completion. But the Bolivian was a fail. Really tough to gauge the roast degree. I heard First Crack and dropped the temperature a bit but it seems I stalled it as cracks soon disappeared rather than ramped up, and the final loss of mass was only 13.2%. Biting the roasted bean it was still very dense. So I'm not adding it to the blend.

I'll let you know how this 50/50 blend tastes. It will lack that subtle hint of brightness that I wanted, but should hopefully still be a decent espresso with milk despite the beans being from different altitudes.


----------



## MikeHag

It's ok. That is all.


----------



## fatboyslim

Mike I think you mentioned this in another post but I'm responding in this one.

You said something about roasting not being for everyone and it takes many many repeats and a wealth of knowledge to become a master roaster.

While I agree and wouldn't advise you roast all of your beans for your cafe, I really can't see why you wouldn't continue roasting your own SO or blends and offering them up on another grinder or perhaps as brewed?

Its clearly something you enjoy so it would be foolish not to continue it and at least offer it in your cafe. I'm still open to try some of your roasting. I believe you have my address









That is all.


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Mark.

Problem is, the quantities produced by a home roaster arent enough to sell in a cafe. 20-30 mins (including setup and cleandown) to produce 190g isn't worthwhile for a business. Happy to do it for home use tho. For business a commercial roaster is necessary, but as I say, I now dont see that it's a good plan for cafes unless they dont mind compromising on quality... or unless they have a really skilled roaster. I do mind, and I don't have one!

But... as I mentioned to Roland once, maybe I'll bring the odd 190g bag into the cafe if I thing I've absolutely nailed the roast for those beans. One bag. When it's gone it's gone. What good are self-imposed rules if you can't make the odd exception


----------



## Outlaw333

Maybe you don't 'start out' roasting for the cafe in any big way but of course the only way to gain the knowledge and skills is to keep doing it, Steve, James, Paul, Dave, Dale, Roland etc etc all had to start somewhere! There is no reason if you put in the work that you couldn't be a master one day.


----------



## RobD

Hi mike, i know bugger all about roasting beans, but i am wondering if roasting on a small scale is more difficult than on a large?? just a thought. some things become easier on a larger scale, maybe roasting is one of them?


----------



## MikeHag

Outlaw333 said:


> Maybe you don't 'start out' roasting for the cafe in any big way but of course the only way to gain the knowledge and skills is to keep doing it, Steve, James, Paul, Dave, Dale, Roland etc etc all had to start somewhere! There is no reason if you put in the work that you couldn't be a master one day.


True... if you put the time and work and money into it. A dedicated roastery can do that. I'm not sure many cafes can, or should. I'm thinking there are better things a cafe can invest in than roasting equipment and skills.


----------



## MikeHag

RobD said:


> Hi mike, i know bugger all about roasting beans, but i am wondering if roasting on a small scale is more difficult than on a large?? just a thought. some things become easier on a larger scale, maybe roasting is one of them?


Fair point. Better equipment too.

But I still think the skill of the roaster is only earned thru years of practise with a wide range of beans.


----------



## Earlepap

Once you have some regular converts, they'll leap at the chance to try an exclusive one-bag roast in the morning. Keep it up!


----------



## Outlaw333

I completely agree with everything you are saying Mike and you must do what is right for you and you feel comfortable with, continuing roasting and learning the craft even just for personal use will however gain you a deeper more intimate understanding of the coffees you are serving.

I can't remember exactly what it was that he said but Dave was talking about it when we went to Extract that day that he is starting to think roasting your own coffee will become the way forward for coffee shops and cafes, what he said made total sense at the time too. Maybe Gary or Mark will remember what he said?


----------



## fatboyslim

All I remember was Dave explaining how the Cafes bend roasters over and **** them in the ****.

Very colourful language. Difficult to forget. Sorry don't remember shop roasting but maybe it was to do with cost saving and cutting out the roaster and their margins (which dave said was 52% to cafes)....or something.

My brother went to a cafe in Miami where they had a guy roasting non-stop for retail and also for cafe use. It was clearly a dedicated roaster but my brother (who has yet to join the inner sanctum of coffee elitism) thought it an excellent touch.

I think if its done well it can be great to see roasting while you enjoy your excellent coffees


----------



## MikeHag

I thought that once. Maybe I'll think it again one day. It's a nice idea. But at the moment I think the skills of good, time-served roasters are easy to overlook and underestimate.


----------



## RobD

we used to have a very old traditional deli in the middle of Braintree when i was a kid and i remember that they had a roster round the back, you could see it in the courtyard in the rear workshops from the ally, the smell from that and the in shop grinder are one abiding memory i will carry to my grave,

smell is a very powerful & subliminal tool. the smell of fresh bread makes you hungry, the smell of wet grass make most think of rain, i wonder what the smell of roasting coffee from the local Cafe may evoke!!


----------

